# Jon Jones Injured - Fight Moved To Jan 3rd



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, it sucks.



> Fans will have to wait a little longer than expected for one of the most-anticipated fights in UFC history.
> 
> Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier for the UFC light heavyweight title has been moved from Sept. 27 to Jan. 3 due to an injury suffered in training by Jones earlier this week. The news was first reported on FOX Sports 1's "America's Pregame."
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Might as well cancel 177 and 178 just like 176. 

Can I say it again? Way too many shows. 

**** this DC should stay on the card and fight. Sick of guys waiting around. DC vs Rumble


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Jones injury is a blessing for him, lucky he gets to hold DCs title a little longer.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know if its the cynic in me but...

I don't think that Greg Jackson thinks Jones is mentally or even physically prepared for the fight.

Yeah I've been drink too... so I reserve the right to retract this statement at any point :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm totally shocked!! 

No but seriously, time to make 178 a free FX card or something, putting the MM fight as a replacement won't cut it.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

damnit!! i wish they would have put this on the silva diaz card then.. just make it a supercard


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Jones injury is a blessing for him, lucky he gets to hold DCs title a little longer.


seems legit


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They went from having a card that was looking at probably 700k+ buys to a card that honestly is gonna be lucky to do even 200k. NOBODY is gonna pay to see Johnson and Cariaso, they even moved the event from Toronto to Vegas just for this fight and it got canceled.

Dana's probably on suicide watch right now. haha, seriously could they not just do Rumble/DC?


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Oh ffs This is becoming a joke now


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Lame. 

At least now DC can get healthy as well. I'm sure the injury is legit, but I can't but wonder the sense of relief by Jones and Jackson. It can't be put any simpler... They were not ready.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

1 fight in a year? He could be the longest reigning champ at this rate


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW, this is a first!

UFC are offering refunds to those who bought tickets. I wonder if they are thinking of cancelling.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

neo866 said:


> 1 fight in a year? He could be the longest reigning champ at this rate


He'll have as many fights as Cain and Pettis.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Dunno why the just dont move the fight to the 31st of Jan and have a Super Card.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

LL said:


> He'll have as many fights as Cain and Pettis.


I guess, but he postponed the glover fight maybe 3 times? also he seemed he was avoiding gus and now this. Just so disappointed


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Spite said:


> WOW, this is a first!
> 
> UFC are offering refunds to those who bought tickets. I wonder if they are thinking of cancelling.


That is news.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

It says he injured himself wrestling on monday and there was a video put up yesterday with him having his stitches out of his eye. I'm from the uk so don't know, would he be wrestling a day before he's due to have stitches out? Seems a bit stupid


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spite said:


> WOW, this is a first!
> 
> UFC are offering refunds to those who bought tickets. I wonder if they are thinking of cancelling.


I think as a rule under NAC they have too. 

They are moving MM over to it so obviously not canceling. Even though they should and stack other cards up.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

So is he still gonna fight DC or is Gus going to get his rematch?

Jones is shaking in his high heels either way...


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> So is he still gonna fight DC or is Gus going to get his rematch?
> 
> Jones is shaking in his high heels either way...


Good point!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Damnit, this sucks. The only person this helps is DC, since I think he has the advantage now. He can heal further, and now Bones will have to recover from this injury and then start training while worrying about the injury again. Bones is in even more trouble now. 

Anyway, super sucks for everyone. UFC 177 & 178 are such dogshit, they will be lucky to do 300K buys for the two pay-per-views combined. I don't feel bad for UFC in this regard. A pipe dream would be putting Bones/Cormier and Silva/Diaz on the same show but we know that won't happen. This puts the icing on the cake as 2014 being the worst year for UFC in recent memory.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Damnit, this sucks. The only person this helps is DC, since I think he has the advantage now. He can heal further, and now Bones will have to recover from this injury and then start training while worrying about the injury again. Bones is in even more trouble now.
> 
> Anyway, super sucks for everyone. UFC 177 & 178 are such dogshit, they will be lucky to do 300K buys for the two pay-per-views combined. I don't feel bad for UFC in this regard. A pipe dream would be putting Bones/Cormier and Silva/Diaz on the same show but we know that won't happen. This puts the icing on the cake as 2014 being the worst year for UFC in recent memory.


No doubt, what a shitty year.

On the plus side 2015 will start with a bang.

Assuming Silver, Diaz, DC, and JBJ stay healthy :S


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is shocking! 

... said no MMA fan. 

At this point, I can't even bring myself to get excited for a fight until both competitors are actually in the cage.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MOTHER ******* **** **** ****

I bought tickets last week for $600 a pop. Somehow I don't think they will just accept returns...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Technically...why is DC still getting the fight then? Shouldn't it be Jones Vs Gus now?

I want DC Vs Rumble and Jones Vs Gus tbh.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone seeing Jones ducking DC big time now?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LL said:


> He'll have as many fights as Cain and Pettis.


It's sad, but it's really becoming the norm for some of these champs


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Going to be annoying hearing all the Jones fans scared of dc calling for Gus vs Jones in January. Jones vs dc is the biggest fight in the sport.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spite said:


> Dunno why the just dont move the fight to the 31st of Jan and have a Super Card.


How does that make sense? Diaz anderson should be 5 rounds not 3. 

Ufc is so strapped for main events of their 1000 cards they cant afford to put those 2 fights on 1 cards. That is the reality of it.

DC dhoukf stay on the card vs rumble. It is pathetic how if 1 guy goes down it all goes to shit. Back in the day if a guy went down, especialky 6 weeks out, they got a replacement and kept fighting. These days fighters are girls and dont want to risk losing. 

**** bones and dc. All the real fighters are dying out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh ffs really. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Anyone seeing Jones ducking DC big time now?


He's young undefeated and really thinks highly of himself you can't really think he's faking injurys to duck a fighter coming from another weight do you?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Anyone seeing Jones ducking DC big time now?


Yeah this is bollocks. Young, undefeated, highly impressive career so far and an ego to match. JBJ is ducking no man.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> MOTHER ******* **** **** ****
> 
> I bought tickets last week for $600 a pop. Somehow I don't think they will just accept returns...


Damn! If it's through Ticket Masters you should be able to refund it no problem. They should have stacked Renan vs TJ + DJ + whoever he's fighting and Connor. That could salvage it somewhat.

Really too bad cuz I've been waiting a long time for this. Me also thinks the timing is suspect. It was just a reason for him to pull out and solidify his wrestling more so he can be even more prepared especially. Remember GJ warned his protege to not take the fight against Chael on short notice. This isn't the case, but it just smells fishy especially two months away. He's a fkn tactical player who wants DC to take another fight in the meantime to delay it.

This is how I imagine the conversation to go.

LHW Title holder: Do you think I'm ready for DC coach?
Coach: Honestly he'll be your toughest fight to date.
LHW Title holder: Winnable?
Coach: Of course, but he can also beat you with his world class wrestling capabilities.
LHW Title holder: Oh dayam! You know come to think of it, I did sprain my ankle and felt like I tore something. 
Coach: Don't worry, we'll spin it and it'll allow us more time to prepare. We'll get our pr team on this. 

Go win some fans!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Jones injury is a blessing for him, lucky he gets to hold DCs title a little longer.


I agree. :thumb02:

Good though, Cormier can get completely healthy now. This is one of the few times I'm happy a fight is pushed back.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

The ufc should sign war machine to save the card


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Damn! If it's through Ticket Masters you should be able to refund it no problem. They should have stacked Renan vs TJ + DJ + whoever he's fighting and Connor. That could salvage it somewhat.
> 
> Really too bad cuz I've been waiting a long time for this. Me also thinks the timing is suspect. It was just a reason for him to pull out and solidify his wrestling more so he can be even more prepared especially. Remember GJ warned his protege to not take the fight against Chael on short notice. This isn't the case, but it just smells fishy especially two months away. He's a fkn tactical player who wants DC to take another fight in the meantime to delay it.
> 
> ...


Stub hub 

That back and forth conversation made me laugh though


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, did JJ get injured in the scuffle with DC. There was a lot of talk after the altercation about it being either good or bad for the sport. But I heard very little discussion about how risky it was for the fighters getting involved in a brawl and then getting injured and being unable to fight.

I'm speculating obviously. But if JJ injured his knee leaping off the stage during the scuffle, I bet you a dime to a dollar he would not admit it. Because if he did I think would pour condemnation on its head from all sides.

Just a thought, either way it sucks big time.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Called it. Not that it was hard to call. :dunno:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Might Mouse will save the card fear not! :-/


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Might Mouse will save the card fear not! :-/


Totally worth my $600 ticket. 

Fml. I need a drink.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Gustaffsson gets injured.

*Everyone's fine*

Jones gets injured.

*Jones is ducking*



I get it, none of you like Jones, but get your head in the game lads.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I would be disappointed if they didn't give the shot back to Gus. Not that I dont want to see Cormier vs Jones. But Gus had the shot in the first place. Cormier could do with another fight at LHW.

Yes, Cormier beat Hendo conclusively. But I have no doubt Gus would crush Hendo with no trouble at all.

Plus, Gus is far more attractive.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Cormier dogded a bullet there.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

So why not Jones vs Gus again ?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

People were way more intrigued by Bones/Cormier anyway. Gus id the one that got hurt; Cormier is the only of the three who has not. Besides, Cormier's win over Hendo (bum) is a better finish than Gus has ever had. But UFC goes on hype and this fight is way more hyped now.

Besides, wouldnt Gus get Bones next either way? If Bones wins, he will fight Gus. If Cormier wins, wouldnt surgery keep him out long enough that theyd need Bones vs Gus in the interim anyway?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stopping Jimi Manuwa > Stopping Dan Henderson by submission.

What if they do Rumble Vs Gus and Rumble wins though, who would Gus face?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Totally worth my $600 ticket.
> 
> Fml. I need a drink.


:laugh: Sorry!

It's weird how these things come in threes. Like 173/5 with Vitor, Wandy and Chael failing drug tests, and now DC, Gus and Jones all have injured knees. It's crazy!

Also, Jones says he's going to win by exploiding DC's injured knee - Jones injures a knee. Karma's a bitch, mutha****aaa!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I just cant believe how many people really think DC was going to beat Jones. Its really mind blowing to me. DC should step up and save the card and fight Rumble or GUS. This waiting crap is lame. These cards are so watered down. The product has almost become a joke anymore. Jones is not ducking DC. Im not even a big Jones fan. I dont mind him but saying he is ducking DC a guy he has a huge reach advantage on and has shown to adapt to every fighter he has foughts style. I think the Gus fight could of gone either way. Re watch it a couple times. Its super close. DC is not a world beater. Maybe its just his girlyness that bugs me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The product is watered down.

Jon Jones Vs Daniel Cormier
Cain Velasquez Vs Fabricio Werdum
Anderson Silva Vs Nick Diaz
Dustin Poirier Vs Conor McGregor
Anthony Pettis Vs Gilbert Melendez
Mark Hunt Vs Roy Nelson

And so on and so forth.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Are people forgetting Gus already fought and lost to Jones? He had a shot already, and since then he's beat only the unranked Jimi Manuwa, either Gus or Cormier should fight Rumble, preferably Gus because I believe Jones/Cormier is the more interesting fight.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The product is watered down.
> 
> Jon Jones Vs Daniel Cormier
> Cain Velasquez Vs Fabricio Werdum
> ...


It is watered down. What have we gotten this year? I know you'll probably say "a bunch of awesome fights". But seriously....what a craptastic year so far. Bones/Tex and Weidman/Machida have been the two biggest fights this year. Bones/DC and Silva/Diaz aren't in 2014 and I'm sure one of them will probably get further delayed. Cain/Werdum isn't very exciting considering Cain waits like a year or more in between title defenses. I can't even remember the last time Pettis fought. McGregor/Poirier and Hunt/Nelson are the type of fights that would round out a solid undercard.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Jones injury is a blessing for him, lucky he gets to hold DCs title a little longer.


ROFL! Exactly!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The product is watered down.
> 
> Jon Jones Vs Daniel Cormier
> Cain Velasquez Vs Fabricio Werdum
> ...


How long gave DC, Bones, Pettis, Anderson, Diaz been on the shelf? Yea there is now a backlog of top fights....because guys get hurt and have delayed up for months, backing big fights back together.

Expect 2 or 3 of these to get injured postponed. 

176 canceled. 1 of 2 that ever that had to be. 177 is weak. 

More events naturally waters things down. It is just logic. Proof is also in the PPV buys. As the sport grows they somehow do many less buys. They are growing their product around the world. Probably doing well. That has ZERO to do with the quality of cards.

Randy Couture said recently that MMA is saturated.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> It is watered down. What have we gotten this year? I know you'll probably say "a bunch of awesome fights". But seriously....what a craptastic year so far. Bones/Tex and Weidman/Machida have been the two biggest fights this year. Bones/DC and Silva/Diaz aren't in 2014 and I'm sure one of them will probably get further delayed. Cain/Werdum isn't very exciting considering Cain waits like a year or more in between title defenses. I can't even remember the last time Pettis fought. McGregor/Poirier and Hunt/Nelson are the type of fights that would round out a solid undercard.


Firstly, Mark Hunt....Roy Nelson....Conor McGregor....Dustin Poirier.......on the undercard? Sure we may as well throw Anderson Silva and Nick Diaz on the undercard too then.

UFC 169 - Barao Vs Faber (Title), Aldo Vs Lamas (Title), Overeem Vs Mir, Bagutinov Vs Lineker, Able Trujilo Vs Jamie Varner.

UFC Fight Night 36 - Machida Vs Mousasi, Jacare Vs Francis Carmont

UFC 170 - Rousey Vs McMann (Title), Cormier Vs Cummings (Was supposed to be a legitimate title contender fight with Evans), Rory McDonald Vs Maia

UFC Fight Night 37 - Gustafsson Vs Manuwa, Michael Johnson Vs Melvin Guillard, Brad Pickett Vs Neil Seery (Was awesome), Gunnar Nelson and Luke Barnett on the card.

UFC 171 - Johny Hendricks Vs Robbie Lawler (Title, Epic fight), Woodley Vs Condit, Lombard Vs Shields, Kelvin Gastelum and Dennis Bermudez on the card.

UFC Fight Night 38 - Hendo Vs Shogun 2 (Return of the H-Bomb)

UFC Fight Night 39 - Big Nog Vs Big Country

TUF Nations Finale - Bisping Vs Kennedy, Cote Vs Noke (Notable since they were coaches)

UFC on Fox 11 - Werdum Vs Browne, Cerrone Vs Barboza, Nurmagomedov Vs Dos Anjos.

UFC 172 - Jones Vs Tex, Davis Vs Rumble, Rockhold Vs Boetsch

UFC Fight Night 40 - Brown Vs Silva

UFC 173- Barao Vs Dillashaw (Title), Cormier Vs Hendo, Lawler Vs Ellenberger

UFC Fight Night 41 - Munoz Vs Mousasi

UFC Fight Night 42 - Ben Henderson Vs Rustam Khabilov, John Dodson on the card.

UFC 174 - Mighty Mouse Vs Bagutinov (Title), Rory McDonald Vs Woodley, Ryan Bader on card, Arlovski return Vs Schaub.

UFC 175 - Weidman Vs Machida (Title), Rousey Vs Alexis Davis (Title), Uriah Hall on card, Urijah Faber Vs Alex Cacares.

TUF Finale - BJ Penn Vs Frankie Edgar.

UFC Fight Night 46 - McGregor Vs Barao, Gunnar on the card, Ian McCall Vs Brad Pickett.

UFC on Fox 12 - Lawler Vs Brown, Rumble Vs Little Nog, Dennis Bermudez Vs Clay Guida.





The years not been as bad as you think.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The product is watered down.
> 
> Jon Jones Vs Daniel Cormier
> Cain Velasquez Vs Fabricio Werdum
> ...


You are right. Spreading these six fights out onto 6 cards is very watery. 

Should be two PPVs
Jones vs DC
Pettis vs Melndez
McGruber vs Poirier

Cain vs Werdum
Silva vs Diaz
Hunt vs Nelson

Noting watery about that, makes the shows a big deal instead of cherry sitting on top of a bean pie.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So what you guys want, is the best cards with all the big names....on one night for one payment?

Wow, why didnt the UFC think of this?

Better yet, complete consumer awareness:- Make every card free.



The reason PPV buys are going down is because there are more cards. Sure. Total revenue will be higher than ever before though, so how are PPV buys relevant?

I say it every time. You guys are fans of fighters, I'm a fan of fights. I'm soooo glad the UFC take more notice to what I want and not you guys, cause it means more MMA for me.

I love watching Cage Warriors, BAMMA, Bellator. I watch all that I can. There isn't enough big fighters on the card? I don't really care.

Then again we do get it for free in the UK.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you guys want, is the best cards with all the big names....on one night for one payment?
> 
> Wow, why didnt the UFC think of this?
> 
> ...


Yes for those of us who do what you don't have to do, pay money, we want the PPV cards to be the biggest and best they can be, not just the main event sometimes. We want them to have meaningful significance up and down. And I watch a lot more fights then you guy, but you don;t hear me complaining about free cards and cards where realistic expectations are held for the level of their quality.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you guys want, is the best cards with all the big names....on one night for one payment?
> 
> Wow, why didnt the UFC think of this?
> 
> ...


Agreed fully...

I don't need big names to thoroughly enjoy a night of fights. It is true, I'm less likely to buy a fight card with out a big draw.. but that's their problem, not mine. 

In this day and age, I have the ability to watch more MMA than ever before... and I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Firstly, Mark Hunt....Roy Nelson....Conor McGregor....Dustin Poirier.......on the undercard? Sure we may as well throw Anderson Silva and Nick Diaz on the undercard too then.
> 
> UFC 169 - Barao Vs Faber (Title), Aldo Vs Lamas (Title), Overeem Vs Mir, Bagutinov Vs Lineker, Able Trujilo Vs Jamie Varner.
> 
> ...


Haha sorry, by "on the undercard" I meant like the "undercard" ON the main card. I didn't literally mean like pre-lims. I could go back to every year and post way more bigger fights than this year. 

For someone that enjoys a good UFC pay-per-view, this year is the worst. They're basically throwing in the the towel at the moment and hoping they can pick some momentum back up in Dec/Jan when they have some real fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you guys want, is the best cards with all the big names....on one night for one payment?
> 
> Wow, why didnt the UFC think of this?
> 
> ...


I think UFC has gotten watered down. Yet I watch a lot of Bellator, WSOF, Metamoris, and go to a couple local shows a year (I live in NY, they still put on fights on Native American Reservations). 

So your logic is flawed. And very annoying. Because you are so content with the quality of the cards these days makes you think you are more of a fan. 

So anyone who speaks out against any company for quality, fan experience, and value isn't that much of a fan? Anyone unhappy with Bob Arum or Golden Boy, anyone not a fan of how Major League Baseball does things.....those people are all just not really fans. 

UFC 177 is co headlined by Castillo and Tony Ferguson. A PPV costing 60 bucks to watch legally here. Headlined by a redo of a fight that JUST HAPPENED, that was a ONE SIDED BEATDOWN. 

Your stance on this really gets old. So what if UFC 177 was headlined by Castillo-Ferguson. Would it still be all good to you because it could be a good fight? You wouldn't be a real fan if you thought otherwise.

It is simple math/business. If I pay for a product for years. Love it. And all of a sudden I feel the quality of said product has declined. While the price remaining the very same. It is the same thing. Why would I be as excited about the product?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, please defend Tony Ferguson vs. Danny Castillo as the co-main event of a $60 show.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Also, please defend Tony Ferguson vs. Danny Castillo as the co-main event of a $60 show.


Don't buy it. If nobody bought it, the UFC wouldn't be able to get away with it.

I know the PPV Europe/USA thing has been done to death but a $60 card with Ferguson and Castillo co-maining would not sell.

I'd have to be crippled, bored to death and have money to burn to pay $60 to watch one TV show, never mind a card with fighters I've hardly heard of and have zero interest in outside of the actual main event.

The 3 Fight Nights preceding 177 all have better cards!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Spite said:


> Don't buy it. If nobody bought it, the UFC wouldn't be able to get away with it.
> 
> I know the PPV Europe/USA thing has been done to death but a $60 card with Ferguson and Castillo co-maining would not sell.
> 
> ...


I won't be buying it, you can believe that. You'd have to pay me to watch this card. 

Problem is that public places like Buffalo Wild Wings, bars, etc will still be purchasing this, essentially due to obligation. Outside of that....not too many people will be buying it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> I won't be buying it, you can believe that. You'd have to pay me to watch this card.
> 
> Problem is that public places like Buffalo Wild Wings, bars, etc will still be purchasing this, essentially due to obligation. Outside of that....not too many people will be buying it.


I've got zero interest in it myself unless they get some decent prelims. Ill probably still catch up with the fights the next day though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

177 will be the first card in six years that I skip, and I've only been truly watching the sport for seven. I wouldn't pay 30 dollars to watch Castillo, Ferguson, Corriera, Bazler, Nijem, and the guy Nijem is fighting.

I've missed 156 and 161 but I wasn't home for them and I didn't choose to actually miss them, although I would have probably skipped 161 anyway, the facts are the cards are watered down and not just that, it's all of these rematches.

Do we really need to see Dillashaw/Barao II? TJ just put a beating on him THREE MONTHS AGO, it was not close, it was not a long time ago, Barao was not some longtime champion and we just do not need to see a rematch, and then you have Bigfoot/Arlovski, could they not have found better fights for either guy? Bigfoot is top five and Arlovski just stunk the joint up with Schaub, their first fight was not some barnburner affair and the fight just makes absolutely no sense. 

This is the time, I am going to buy UFC 178 because it's Dominick Cruz's return and obviously I'm a huge fan of Cruz, and I like Kennedy/Romero, Zingano/Nunes and McGregor/Poirier but I couldn't be any less interested in watching Chris Cariaso fight Mighty Mouse, so if you wanna take a stand and tell the UFC that you want better, now is the time.

Vote with your wallet.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

FYI - The UFC 177 PPV has 10 fighters competing, of those 10, only two have ever appeared on a UFC PPV before, that was three months ago at UFC 173: Barao vs Dillishaw for TJ, Barao has been on a couple.

Watered down? I'll let you decide.... but the answer is yes.

Also, I'm not expecting Jones to be ready for Jan 3rd. Just have a hunch that he will take longer then what is expected to return.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LL said:


> Vote with your wallet.


Looking at the ppv numbers many have. 

But UFC has a lot or zombies that will buy anyway just because it is "ufc". Coupled with the many who watch it overseas on newtwork tv or for a very reduced price. 

UFC doesnt seem to mind....yet. wonder how many 150k ppvs they will do before they do care. 

The money in bonus that will be paid out at 177 will probably come close to the total fighter purse.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Yes for those of us who do what you don't have to do, pay money, we want the PPV cards to be the biggest and best they can be, not just the main event sometimes. We want them to have meaningful significance up and down. And I watch a lot more fights then you guy, but you don;t hear me complaining about free cards and cards where realistic expectations are held for the level of their quality.


I burst out laughing at "And I watch a lot more fights than you guy". What a random pissing contest you've made that out to be.

When I go to the cinema, I want to watch the best film of all time. When I get a packet of crisps, I want them to be the best crisps ever. Unfortunately, we live in the real world, where the UFC are going to profit off of spreading out their talent.



amoosenamedhank said:


> Agreed fully...
> 
> I don't need big names to thoroughly enjoy a night of fights. It is true, I'm less likely to buy a fight card with out a big draw.. but that's their problem, not mine.
> 
> In this day and age, I have the ability to watch more MMA than ever before... and I'm very thankful for that.


This. The card this weekend for example. I'm not specifically excited for it, and I probably will have a rare night where I dont stay up until 6am watching it. But you can be damn sure I've got my Sunday morning planned out.



The Best Around said:


> Haha sorry, by "on the undercard" I meant like the "undercard" ON the main card. I didn't literally mean like pre-lims. I could go back to every year and post way more bigger fights than this year.
> 
> For someone that enjoys a good UFC pay-per-view, this year is the worst. They're basically throwing in the the towel at the moment and hoping they can pick some momentum back up in Dec/Jan when they have some real fights.


I agree with you on it that it's not been the best year, but really people have been complaining about this shit for sooo long.

Imagine DC beats Jones, and DC turns out not to be a big draw. People will say "UFC is nothing now that Silva, GSP and Jones are gone". I'm sure I can find a quote just one year ago where someone said UFC sucks now, and I told them to cherish it because we've got the 3 potentially best fighters of all time defending their titles for us. Even now, we've still got a high level. This year, and last year, have just been absolutely shocking for injuries.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Looking at the ppv numbers many have.
> 
> But UFC has a lot or zombies that will buy anyway just because it is "ufc". Coupled with the many who watch it overseas on newtwork tv or for a very reduced price.
> 
> ...


Firstly, the reason PPVs are going down is because of the amount of free cards. The UFC is giving out so much content that people feel that it's alright to skip a PPV buy. The UFC doesn't mind because financially the TV deals are working out for them.

And I'm not going to get started on money. Not a single person on this site posted that Struve and Mitrione got their win/show money, despite the fight being cancelled. Everyone just crys and moans about money that I'm not even going to indulge it anymore.

The short hand is, the only thing we have problems with is injuries. The only thing I'd maybe say is to stop selling tickets to events so early. The fighters pencilled in for future cards could be used to save closer cards, so don't tie your big names down too close to big events.

If you guys want my dream turnout, it would be weekly "challengers" type cards, perhaps with one "decent" fight as the main event, and then to stack the PPVs.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Imagine DC beats Jones, and DC turns out not to be a big draw. People will say "UFC is nothing now that Silva, GSP and Jones are gone". I'm sure I can find a quote just one year ago where someone said UFC sucks now, and I told them to cherish it because we've got the 3 potentially best fighters of all time defending their titles for us. Even now, we've still got a high level. This year, and last year, have just been absolutely shocking for injuries.


Jones is honestly not even that big of a draw to begin with, he was when he first became champ but his last two fights tanked, the fights with Gus and Glover didn't even hit 400k, and a lot of that is because I think a lot of people don't think Jones is as exciting as he was when he first came into the UFC, me personally I've lost a lot of interest in him in the last two years and that's because he just isn't delivering the way he used to, he's not throwing people around anymore like he did to Bonnar and Hamill and he's not throwing crazy stuff like the flying knee to open against Shogun, outside of the Gus fight his fights have just not been that exciting to me.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jones is perfectly fine with fighting an injured DC, even joked about targeting the injury, but he won't fight with one. Amazing. 

They should've done Gus vs Jones II instead of rescheduling the fight. Might as well let DC get his surgery and heal up. Plus, Gus vs Jones II was supposed to happen first till Gus tore his meniscus just like Jones did. Granted making that fight would hurt the DC/Jones momentum but at least DC could fight healthy and make it more interesting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I can say is that the longer this guys stays champ the cards are going to falter. The first time an entire card got cancelled ALTHOUGH it definitely wasn't his fault initially. But man with Chael as a challenger I would have told the UFC flat out...give me $500k + $5 per ppv and make it a non-title fight and I'll fight OR up the pay to one million and I'll put the title on the line. If it were Vitor, Anderson as an opponent different story and I could see why he would have pulled out. But Chael? I'm not going to place the entire onus on the LHW title holder, but he could have SAVED that card.

Now, we're in another quagmire. This card went from star studded to just a solid card w/ less hype. Could he fight through the injury and heal within two months. If Anderson could heal within six weeks then I'm inclined to say yes. But he cares for himself, wants to heal up 100%, and wants more time to train. As AlphaDawg mentioned as well. He was willing to fight DC injured, but not the other way around. It's the way it goes. 

They might as well put Connor and DP as the headliners rather than Mighty Mouse and whoever he's fighting. Just ask Pheel Good. He spent $600 on this fight and now he can't refund it. $60 is one thing but just shy of a grand + transportation + accomodations...yah I'd be throwing a fit...lolz!

More cards = awesomeness! Sub par cards...just don't pay for it and the suits will revamp it and stack em in the future. They'll cut it down a bit prolly. Part of it is because they need to fill their quota with the TV network I'd imagine.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> They might as well put Connor and DP as the headliners rather than Mighty Mouse and whoever he's fighting. Just ask Pheel Good. He spent $600 on this fight and now he can't refund it. $60 is one thing but just shy of a grand + transportation + accomodations...yah I'd be throwing a fit...lolz!


I think the UFC have said people can get refunds at point of purchase.

Still I bet the booking fees are lost and I dont know the situations with travel ect.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

LL said:


> Jones is honestly not even that big of a draw to begin with, he was when he first became champ but his last two fights tanked, the fights with Gus and Glover didn't even hit 400k, and a lot of that is because I think a lot of people don't think Jones is as exciting as he was when he first came into the UFC, me personally I've lost a lot of interest in him in the last two years and that's because he just isn't delivering the way he used to, he's not throwing people around anymore like he did to Bonnar and Hamill and he's not throwing crazy stuff like the flying knee to open against Shogun, outside of the Gus fight his fights have just not been that exciting to me.


Jones isn't as big of a draw as he should be, but it's just the way things are now. He was getting bigger buys against bigger names of course. But now, the bar is being set so low. It's almost like 350K is the new 500K, 500K is the new 650K, etc. Only way they're eclipsing 700K is if they stack Silva/Diaz, super stack Bones/DC, GSP comes back, or lightning strikes and Lesnar comes back. Just between the over-saturation of cards and the amount of streams that pop up, there are just less buys to go around now than a few years ago.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The funny thing is, the card is still stacked an undercard of Cruz/Mizugaki, Romero/Kennedy, Zigano/Nunes, Mcgregor/Poirer, and Green/Masvidal UFC177 has Tony Ferguson vs Danny Castillo as the co-main and that might have been a fightpass fight on 177.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Spite said:


> I think the UFC have said people can get refunds at point of purchase.
> 
> Still I bet the booking fees are lost and I dont know the situations with travel ect.


Yah I pretty much told em the same thing, but he ordered it through a third party; Stub Hub. But I don't see why they wouldn't refund it. Cuz contrary to what people say, Mighty Mouse will not save the day unfortunately and is not worth $600...roflz! Not his fault at all. There are certain fights people want to see.

There were three major fights I wanted to see this entire year specifically. 

3.) Lyoto vs The Chris
2.) Surprisingly Connor vs Cole/Diego gained a ton of traction for me the weeks leading up to the fight.
1.) DC vs LHW title holder. I want to see DC beat his ass so bad...haha! 

Those were the fights that gave me a raging hard on. The rest are good, but not quite at the level excitement if you know what I mean.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> seems legit



...Yep. I'm right with that too. Also, Cormier vs. Gus is the logical match up to really prove who will be the one to truly dethrone Jones. We all know that in MMA, time is of the essence and this gives a perfect opportunity to set forth the next possible Weidman type of upset. Food for thought...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah I pretty much told em the same thing, but he ordered it through a third party; Stub Hub. But I don't see why they wouldn't refund it. Cuz contrary to what people say, Mighty Mouse will not save the day unfortunately and is not worth $600...roflz! Not his fault at all. There are certain fights people want to see.


Man that sucks.

Note to self: Never buy anything through stub hub.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> There were three major fights I wanted to see this entire year specifically.
> 
> 3.) Lyoto vs The Chris
> 2.) Surprisingly Connor vs Cole/Diego gained a ton of traction for me the weeks leading up to the fight.
> ...


Honestly, my list is pretty much the same. There really haven't been too many great major fights on paper this year. I gotta add Lawler vs Hendricks to your list though. Maaaaan what a fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LL said:


> Jones is honestly not even that big of a draw to begin with, he was when he first became champ but his last two fights tanked, the fights with Gus and Glover didn't even hit 400k, and a lot of that is because I think a lot of people don't think Jones is as exciting as he was when he first came into the UFC, me personally I've lost a lot of interest in him in the last two years and that's because he just isn't delivering the way he used to, he's not throwing people around anymore like he did to Bonnar and Hamill and he's not throwing crazy stuff like the flying knee to open against Shogun, outside of the Gus fight his fights have just not been that exciting to me.


His fight with Glover got me on his side. I absolutely loved the innovation in his techniques, and how he absolutely brutalized Glover. It's easily forgotten now as new challengers are around, but people saw Glover as big as a threat to the title as Gus and DC.



AlphaDawg said:


> Jones is perfectly fine with fighting an injured DC, even joked about targeting the injury, but he won't fight with one. Amazing.
> 
> They should've done Gus vs Jones II instead of rescheduling the fight. Might as well let DC get his surgery and heal up. Plus, Gus vs Jones II was supposed to happen first till Gus tore his meniscus just like Jones did. Granted making that fight would hurt the DC/Jones momentum but at least DC could fight healthy and make it more interesting.


Jones isn't going to insult the championship by defending it when he's not 100%. He didn't want to fight Sonnen at last minute because he didn't want to underestimate his abilities. Jones is giving himself no excuses, which is refreshing enough imo.

Cormier was already getting excuses from people who hate Jones, saying that the fight will be over due to knee stomps and eye pokes. If Cormier took a kick to the knee that stopped him, people would claim it's a bullshit win and Cormier wasn't ready, nullifying the entire fight. Jones isn't going to let that happen.

I agree with you though, it's a bit cnty to Gus, and Cormier can get the proper time to heal. Cormier didn't really earn his shot anyways. I want Gus/Jones and DC/Rumble. DC/Rumble might be one of the most anticipated fights of the year if it came to fruition.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He didn't want to fight Sonnen at last minute* because he didn't want to underestimate his abilities. *


I can agree with your whole post bar this very part. I don't think Jones has the maturity to see that far. Jones ducked Sonnen. Period. Non debatable fact. However, in his behalf, I can say I think great part of the blame for that episode can be attributed to Greg Jackson's camp.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/13244-the-top-ten-jon-jones-eye-pokes-in-ufc-history

Good read here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I can agree with your whole post bar this very part. I don't think Jones has the maturity to see that far. Jones ducked Sonnen. Period. Non debatable fact. However, in his behalf, I can say I think great part of the blame for that episode can be attributed to Greg Jackson's camp.


I think I'm the only human being in the world who gave Sonnen a chance. Not only was Sonnen naturally much much smaller, but he was also out of shape at the time. Really, Jones had NO reason to duck Sonnen and everyone would have had him EASILY winning.

Jones simply took his time, watched the tapes, took on Sonnen at proper notice, and absolutely wrecked him.

I like a "Who cares who I'm fighting, I'm a fighter, put someone in front of me and it's cool" attitude as much as everyone else, but especially for a champ it's understandable.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/13244-the-top-ten-jon-jones-eye-pokes-in-ufc-history
> 
> Good read here.


I don't even see the eye poke on half of them. The Tex one and the Rampage ones were instant warnings though, and the Gus fight had a lot of accidentals.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

They are all eye pokes. He has poked more people than anyone in mma history.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think I'm the only human being in the world who gave Sonnen a chance. Not only was Sonnen naturally much much smaller, but he was also out of shape at the time. Really, Jones had NO reason to duck Sonnen and everyone would have had him EASILY winning.
> 
> Jones simply took his time, watched the tapes, took on Sonnen at proper notice, and absolutely wrecked him.
> 
> I like a "Who cares who I'm fighting, I'm a fighter, put someone in front of me and it's cool" attitude as much as everyone else, but especially for a champ it's understandable.


You are not the only one. I gave Sonnen a chance too and I wanted to see him driving through Jones as he promised, blahh, silly, I know.

That aside, Jones never outed the idea, if I remember well, Sonnen was too easy for him. As opposed to that, he said he did not prepare for Sonnen and he needed a proper training camp to face that MW, so this version you pictured may sound nice, but lacks background.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Best Around said:


> Jones isn't as big of a draw as he should be, but it's just the way things are now. He was getting bigger buys against bigger names of course. But now, the bar is being set so low. It's almost like 350K is the new 500K, 500K is the new 650K, etc. Only way they're eclipsing 700K is if they stack Silva/Diaz, super stack Bones/DC, GSP comes back, or lightning strikes and Lesnar comes back. Just between the over-saturation of cards and the amount of streams that pop up, there are just less buys to go around now than a few years ago.


You are right the numbers have dropped but Weidman/Silva 2 just got a million buys with Ronda and Miesha on it, and there's a pattern there, the biggest fight of Jones' career numbers wise was when he fought Rashad, who was billed as his rival, his arch enemy. The same thing happened to Anderson he drew low numbers because he was fighting these guys like Leites, Cote, and Maia who never stood a chance with him, the champs need rivals, I think Jones has that in Gus and Cormier and this should propel him to big numbers.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Honestly, my list is pretty much the same. There really haven't been too many great major fights on paper this year. I gotta add Lawler vs Hendricks to your list though. Maaaaan what a fight.


Oh yah I was thinking that fight happened last year for some reason. Now, Connor is really the one that's making this sport interesting at least for me. Check out his documentary under the doc section.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He has poked more people than anyone in mma history.


Um...who is Bruce Buffer?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> Um...who is Bruce Buffer?


hahaha



ClydebankBlitz said:


> So what you guys want, is the best cards with all the big names....on one night for one payment?
> 
> Wow, why didnt the UFC think of this?
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/14/6000433/mark-bocek-says-ufc-s-commitment-to-inexperienced-women-fighters

UFC fighter Mark Bocek says there are too many cards. Says he can't keep up with them and only watches the big fights these days. He claims he is a fan in the article, but this cannot be true given his opinion...right Clyde? He is a BJJ guy. But he must only like to watch blood guts and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't know Mark Bocek until a week ago.

Since then, everything he has ever said has become fact.

Weird how life works.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Jones apologizes...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=mma


> UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones has suffered a fairly serious knee injury that has pushed his grudge match with Daniel Cormier back from UFC 178 to UFC 182 and he feels for his fans in the situation.
> 
> "Bones" posted on Facebook earlier this afternoon, apologizing to those who were looking forward to his September 27 showdown with Cormier, indicating that he will be undergoing surgery tomorrow to get healthy as soon as possible.
> *
> ...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't know Mark Bocek until a week ago.
> 
> Since then, everything he has ever said has become fact.
> 
> Weird how life works.


A self proclaimed best mma fan on earth should know who Bocek is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> A self proclaimed best mma fan on earth should know who Bocek is.


To be self proclaimed, you have to self proclaim.

Bocek seems like a low enough level fighter who had smalltime success....and the kind of guy who's opinion I couldn't give a fuk about.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

13 fights in the UFC, Mark Bocek. Step your game up MMA fan.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The worst part about having someone obtuse on ignore is, if they post stupid comments frequently they frequently get quoted for that stupidity so you end up reading it anyway...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be self proclaimed, you have to self proclaim.
> 
> Bocek seems like a low enough level fighter who had smalltime success....and the kind of guy who's opinion I couldn't give a fuk about.


Your whole stance is mma isnt decling in quaality. And if you think the cards arent stacked enough then you arent a fight fan. 

But at the same time Mark Bocek is low level so you dont care about his opinion. 

Bocek has been around the ufc for a loooong time. Has been a solid fighter. So a vets opinion doesnt matter to you? But watching a facebook prelim guy like Cariaso get destroyed should matter to any real fight fan? 

Ha, cant make this shit up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I look at it this way, the UFC has taken all the talent they hold and made it a non factor.

There is no way in hell Bellator or WSOF can go head to head with the UFC unless the UFC spreads the talent thin enough on cards that the UFC itself has made these company's comparable and thats exactly what they have done.

Not only have they added too much water but they refuse to let go of the PPV model or the tv model and they have yet to find a way to make the two aspects of business complement each other and thats a shame. 

All they would need to do is keep (most) title elimination fights on fox and (most) title fights on PPV. But they are too greedy and want to milk every fight thats worth anything for money.

The thing that bugs me the most was Dana swearing the UFC would never become pro boxing and it already has. We have ten divisions, thats five ppv's a year with two title defenses on each card.

Id rather see three PPV's a year with three titles defenses, leaving one to float to fox and Id buy that, as it stands I haven't paid for a UFC for a wile, Machida Rua 2 was the last i paid for. 

I dont have to watch big names but I dont want to watch fighters who have little to no skill on a PPV, thats redonkulous.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> 13 fights in the UFC, Mark Bocek. Step your game up MMA fan.


I couldn't really give a damn what Sam Stout's opinion on the UFC is either. Why are we pretending that MMA fighter's opinions are more valid that other people's opinions? How do we know this guy has a clue about business?



jonnyg4508 said:


> Your whole stance is mma isnt decling in quaality. And if you think the cards arent stacked enough then you arent a fight fan.
> 
> But at the same time Mark Bocek is low level so you dont care about his opinion.
> 
> ...


Bocek had highly forgettable fights, mainly against highly forgettable fighters, and has fought once since November 2012. Why exactly is it I should have remembered him?

It's funny. This guys name might not have been mentioned even once in this entire site's existence, but now that he bitches everyone's like "Oh this legendary vet is soo right".

Rich Franklin talked about money and said it wasn't a big issue, and that he signed contracts and could have no reason to complain. I take a legend like his opinion over someone who no one gave 2 fuks about 20 minutes ago.

EDIT: Cariaso should be no where near a title shot, and it's once of the worst fights in a LOOOOONG time for UFC. As someone with John Dodson in my FFL, I'm doubly angry.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

slapshot said:


> All they would need to do is keep (most) title elimination fights on fox and (most) title fights on PPV.
> 
> We have ten divisions, thats five ppv's a year with two title defenses on each card.


These I like.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I couldn't really give a damn what Sam Stout's opinion on the UFC is either. Why are we pretending that MMA fighter's opinions are more valid that other people's opinions? How do we know this guy has a clue about business?


Who is pretending that, what does that have to do with what I said? I'm just saying a someone who claims to watch as much MMA as you should know who Mark Bocek is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Who is pretending that, what does that have to do with what I said? I'm just saying a someone who claims to watch as much MMA as you should know who Mark Bocek is.


Why? Are my memory skills an important factor of being an MMA fan?

I don't remember fighters who don't really look impressive who don't really have big names against opponents who are the exact same. I remember like 2 people from the last Cage Warriors event, which was like 16 fights or some shit.

None the less, I enjoy even the boring fights.


----------

